# أكسل شيت رائع من شركة dow



## ضياء جمعه (31 أغسطس 2012)

أعزائي أقدم لكم اليوم أكسل شيت خاص بشركة DOW لتقيم أداء أغشية التناضح العسكسي من نوع filmtec


----------



## im780 (31 أغسطس 2012)

ممتاز جدا تسلم


----------



## محمد الجفري (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## haider2012 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

